# Irish Army Band entertains Children at school



## ei5jf (Mar 12, 2007)

Well most were entertained... Looking at some expressions some weren't. As a newspaper photog had to take some pictures at this event.






WDYT ?

Andy


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

ei5jf said:


> WDYT ?



I love this picture. Nicely composed and captured :thumbup:


----------



## ei5jf (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for looking
Andy


----------



## bnz506 (May 26, 2007)

Excllent photojournalism shot!!!  

Girl in the front row must 2nd row (bottom right) must not have liked it very much since shes covering her ears lolz.


----------

